# 2005 JD 737Ztrak mower



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello to all owners/operators of JD equipment! We have a 2005 737 ZTRAK zero turn radius lawn mower. Does anyone else use one? I want to but supples and parts for it.I have looked all over the web,I know about oregon,sten, and some other oil filters.Do any of you have information to share? The filter the dealer sells is AM107423, I dont really know who makes it.This is the one we usually buy. I have no complaints,any users of other brands? Thanks for your replies!


----------

